# Chelsea boots



## Encolpius

Hello, van ennek magyar neve? Definíció és képek itt. Kösz.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia!
Első látásra én bokacsizmának hívnám, de láttam bokacipő és Chelsea csizma (v. boots) alakokat is. 
Nem tudom megítélni, hogy van-e egy "hivatalos" forma ezek között, de a teljesen angol forma használatát szerintem ki lehet kerülni.


----------



## Encolpius

Nem a hivatalos forma érdekel, köznyelvi, szleng, stb.


----------



## Zsanna

Ezt jó tudni.


----------

